# Facebook seems to be very unresponsive



## Ozzy_C (Nov 30, 2008)

Every single website on my internet works, but when I try to access Facebook, it's either very slow in doing so, or it takes a very long time and then a page load error comes up, I have tried it with Google chrome, IE, and Safari web browsers and no change. I think it may be my firewall settings so can someone please help.

Much appreciated!


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Slow isn't a firewall, it would either be dead or connect.


----------



## Philios33 (Mar 4, 2009)

You would think so wouldn't you.

However I've just had found the cause of a speed issue I have been having with Facebook. I recently installed sygate personal firewall (SPF) and browsing facebook is really really slow. Not sure whether its something to do with the way facebook is written or whether its a problem with SPF. When ever I turn off the firewall (right click the tray icon and shutdown firewall), it goes fast again. 

This could mean that other firewalls are doing a similar thing (although its unlikely). Try disabling your firewall and see if it fixes the problem.

Cheers

Phil


----------

